# GSD breeders in Texas?



## ShadedGrey (Feb 17, 2012)

I've been snooping around these forums for a while... I finally decided to take the plunge and make an account! Anyway, I'm a little bit overwhelmed by all the breeder possibilities in Texas. I'd really appreciate some testimonials/ suggestions/ words of caution for the breeders around here. I live in the Austin area but am willing to take a road trip to Oklahoma if I find "the one." 

Looking to eventually take the dog out on mountain bike rides 2-3 times a week (maybe more) and start doing agility training. Otherwise, he/she would be a companion/house dog for the family.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I've heard nothing but good things about:

=:= Germelhaus German Shepherd Dogs =:= Breeding Top Working Schutzhund GSDs -- Working line in Dallas
GerdesHaus German Shepherds - Texas - Breed, Import German Shepherd, GerdesHaus Texas German Shepherd Breeder -- Working line in Dallas
Van Meerhout German Shepherds -- Working line in Austin
German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherd Breeders | Whitesboro, TX -- Show line north of Dallas
Von Eintze Shepherds - Von Eintze Shepherds -- Working line in Beaumont
Rittermark german shepherd puppies oklahoma city -- Working line in Oklahoma
Home -- Show line in Houston.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I know a Germelhaus dog and she's wonderful!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's always good being helped to be more confused.
what do you want, a show line or working line?


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

It depends on what you are looking for in a dog. www.rallhaus.com is a friend of mine in Houston with very nice West German showlines.
The main thing to look for is hip clearances and the parents should have some kind of working titles so to some degree,the breeding pair has had temperament and drive evaluated.


----------



## ShadedGrey (Feb 17, 2012)

What would you guys recommend as far as working line vs. show line? I was originally leaning toward working line (those mountain biking trails are no joke). I was under the impression that they have higher stamina (in general), drive, etc. But the more I read about it, the more I see that working lines are really meant more for schutzhund training, which I'm not particularly wanting to do. 

I guess my next best bet would be German show line.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Schutzhund is a sport. WL's and SL's can do it well.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Schutzhund is something that most working line breeders should be doing doesn't mean all the puppies are going to do it. If I were you I'd personally probably be looking for working line as well however a good working line or a good show line should easily be able to do what you are looking. Don't be put off by working lines because of Schutzhund there are plenty of working lines not out there doing it and there are show breeders that put Schutzhund titles on their dogs as well.


----------



## ShadedGrey (Feb 17, 2012)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Schutzhund is something that most working line breeders should be doing doesn't mean all the puppies are going to do it. If I were you I'd personally probably be looking for working line as well however a good working line or a good show line should easily be able to do what you are looking. Don't be put off by working lines because of Schutzhund there are plenty of working lines not out there doing it and there are show breeders that put Schutzhund titles on their dogs as well.


Yeah, that would make sense. I suppose a good breeder would understand what I'm looking for and pair me with the proper pup anyway, right? I'll definitely start looking into the listed breeders.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Either one will have the stamina to do what you want. However, in my experience, the working lines in general *need* more exercise than the show lines, an important consideration for when it's raining and yucky or you're sick or whatever.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Working lines are not bred specifically for SchH (though I am sure there are breeders breeding specifically for this). Many working lines are out there doing agility, obedience, tracking, dock diving, going hiking with their people, hanging on the couch on a rainy day or when their owners are sick. They play with the kids, chase the ball or just rest when it is a day of rest. I have lived with working lines for close to 30 years and I have not always done SchH. For the majority of us these dogs are our pets and buddies first and our working dogs second. A GSD of sound nerves and temperament can adapt to most active households no matter the lines.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have met the breeders and seen dogs from both Germelhaus and van Meerhout and can recommend either.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I also recommend Germel Haus.


----------



## Karenzv (Jan 18, 2012)

I got my Botti from this breeder
Southwest Shepherds - Home
I couldn't be happier with my experience in dealing with them...and I am absolutely thrilled with my pup.


----------



## B.A.M.S.S. (Feb 19, 2012)

I just brought home a Van Meerhout GSD pup. I Was extremely pleased with the whole process. The pup is awesome the people were great. Jessy is the owner and the person that I dealt with directly for the entire process.

I too am new on this website and it is also where I did a ton of reading and research for buying my first. I can't express enough how perfect it all worked out in all aspects.

And there right near you in Hutto. Look them up and there academy triple crown. 

Trigg Van Meerhout 

I would post pictures but on my phone right now...


----------



## ShadedGrey (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input! I suppose when it comes down to it, the breeder will help us make the perfect choice.  We'll probably check out Meerhout first since they're closest, but we won't rule out going to the DFW area and meeting some of the breeders up there one weekend.

Couldn't possibly more excited! I think I'll be doing research for a few more months, but I'll be sure to post plenty of pictures when the pup does come home! Expected arrival = next fall.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, I'm going to second Rallhaus. I'm getting a puppy from Kim next month. I went and met the dam and litter and I am in LOVE. It might be a bit more of a drive than you'd prefer, though.


----------

